# Adoption or Foster care? please help



## marianjoy

I am due in two weeks and I was considering adoption because I was diagnosed with leukemia and the doctor says i may not enjoy my baby for long. my whole life will depend on treatment all the time if i dont give along the way and that will take my baby from me. Now if feel a lot of guilt for bringing this child to the world and not being able to stand a complete parent. I have been contacted my some HAP but i still dont trust them so a friend directed me here to get multiple answers and choose from the majority. Thanks for your time and contribution.


----------

